# Specyfication of D239 engine



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello I need to know about angle of opening &closing of valves (intake ,exhaust)in that engine .Maybe anyone of You have that information - D239 is popular engine in tractors ?I have that motor in my IHC3500 and salesman told me so that engine is after repairing but will be better when I will check .I saw symptoms of not good timing of camshaft (weak engine,bad starting - I know thats is multi reasons but checking angle is for start ... Regards owner21 from Poland


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Have you done any compression checks on the engine ?? The valves on my D 179 were pretty loose so I adjusted them. I never had any issues starting the engine except the STARTER being bad. 

Sounds like you are what I would call, Degreeing the camshaft. I'll take a look at y D 179 book and see If I can give you SOME KIND of information.

Injector pump timing can be off.

Do you guys have access to parts for the machine in Europe ?? I need a few items. LOL


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

I was take off a head in that engine to saw what salesman told ("New pistons ,engine cylinders (You know what I mean ..),crankshaft after refurbishing ---engine like new but no starting "- I was wondering why ... He told true ...Problem was in injectors and supply pump -engine was start .I know how (new) 80 Hp engine must work ... my engine work like 40-50 Hp (its smoothe not hard work that way I think that timing of camshaft is not correct.) I will be glad if You send me a angle from Your engine ...Level of hydraulic oil must be checking when engine worked or when he stops ?Regards owner 21


----------

